# Bent ears



## KayKA10 (Jan 3, 2006)

We got a new little girl Chi about 3 weeks ago and her ears were bent forward for about a week and then stood straight up for about a week after that. Now the left ear is bent forward again and the right is bent backward and wont go forward. Is this something she should grow out of? I have 2 other chi's but never had this happen with them. Shes about 14 weeks now.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Her ears could do that until she's around 6 months old, and then they should stand up and stay up. They'll go up and down when they are cutting teeth sometimes.

Of course, some chi's ears never get to where they stand all the time. It just depends on the chi.  But it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Savaaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Sunny will let his ears droop depending on how he feels.Sometimes when he wakes up they droop totally over untill hes fully awake. Hes 3-4yrs old.


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

Gizmo's ears go up and down. lol he's 6 months now and today one was down all day, he wouldn't eat or play.. I found out why..he's got one loose tooth thats really wiggly lol..his ears are back up tonight..I find when teething and when not feeling well.


----------



## CHI'S AND ME (May 7, 2006)

Lincoln's ears bend when he is tired or just waking up, he looks so cute, otherwise they stand up.


----------



## KayKA10 (Jan 3, 2006)

Its not a big deal if they stay down, its just odd that one is bent backwards and wont go forward lol. Its almost like its stuck because its been like that for about 5 days now.


----------



## CHI'S AND ME (May 7, 2006)

I wonder if you could tape it up for awhile?


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

just don't play with them, let the ears be and they should stand up on their own. playing with the cartilege too much can weaken it and then they may never stand up.


----------

